# How to remove headlight switch?



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

quailallstar said:


> Does anyone know how to remove the headlight switch out of the lower dash? Anyone with repair manual screenshots would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Looking to remove the inside spring to disable the always on Auto headlights as outlined here: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/393-...7602-permanently-disable-auto-headlights.html


Figured it out. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

